# Heat, oxygen, humidity



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello
I came recently to dubai, i wanted to know what people do to face the oxygen poor/humid environment. I know that the temperature will be better in 10 days but i need help. The air is heavy to breath plus it might be poor in oxygen. Any tips?
How can i increase oxygen intake or something like that? Tomorrow is site inspection so it will be harder than the last week.
Thank you for your tips
Best


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This is the first time I hear that the air here is 'poor in oxygen'. Perhaps the lack of oxygen to people's brains is the reason behind all the atrocious driving/behavior in this city 

Sorry, besides wearing a mouth cover or carrying an oxygen tank with you I have no other suggestions.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

gronk said:


> Hello
> I came recently to dubai, i wanted to know what people do to face the oxygen poor/humid environment. I know that the temperature will be better in 10 days but i need help.


Don’t freak out if the temperature doesn’t get better in 10 days ok. I mean I’m just warning you that it might take 11 days (or even more!)


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> This is the first time I hear that the air here is 'poor in oxygen'. Perhaps the lack of oxygen to people's brains is the reason behind all the atrocious driving/behavior in this city
> 
> Sorry, besides wearing a mouth cover or carrying an oxygen tank with you I have no other suggestions.


Haha, my bad. The humid air feels like it is empty with oxygen. It is harder to take a breath here than back home. Iam currently under AC with dry setting and I'm doing grest. How long does it take to get used to?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Two or three months in my experience.


You'll have a bit of a hack for quite a while, and you'll find that the more you use accommodation aircon, the longer it will be before you acclimatise. The sooner you breathe the air 'as it is' then the quicker you'll get over it.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you think this is humid you have no idea what you're missing. 

Trust me when I say it's been shockingly dry this year.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> If you think this is humid you have no idea what you're missing.
> 
> Trust me when I say it's been shockingly dry this year.


Agreed!
We came here last August for my wifes job interview & look around Dubai and the humidity in the evenings was quite unbearable.
I know we finally came here last Winter and have had time to get used to the heat - but this August was nowhere near as hot & humid as last year.
This week it feels almost cool on the school run in the mornings!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Agreed!
> We came here last August for my wifes job interview & look around Dubai and the humidity in the evenings was quite unbearable.
> I know we finally came here last Winter and have had time to get used to the heat - but this August was nowhere near as hot & humid as last year.
> This week it feels almost cool on the school run in the mornings!
> ...


Are you sure you are not just getting used to it? Def cooler this year but it is very humid still


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have found that taking regular breaths help tremendously. Not sure what it is but if you breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe out and continue, it somehow manages to get oxygen into your lungs and carbon dioxide out! Simply magical!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There's a lot of dust in the air and that makes it quite hard for some people. It's not really going to start to cool down until well into October - so be prepared for that. You have to try and allow your body to acclimatise to the heat and humidity.

Pretty much everyone that is new to the UAE suffers from we call 'AC Flu' - it's because people aren't used top the heat, humidity and dust and you can feel rotten for quite a few weeks. Plus it happens alot when the weather changes as well.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Are the mosquitos bad? :l


----------

